# Apply glue economically with outstanding ease and control



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice!
Do you rinse them first to eliminate the baking soda?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I found these and if they are the same quality, a great deal. https://www.amazon.com/Disposable-Unflavored-Sponge-Swabs-Quincunx/dp/B0721VNN1G/ref=pd_sim_194_9?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0721VNN1G&pd_rd_r=DZPGQ3XJ6SG59MHF9CPB&pd_rd_w=SEN2B&pd_rd_wg=kTAJy&psc=1&refRID=DZPGQ3XJ6SG59MHF9CPB


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

Haven't paid any attention to baking soda. It's not evident on examination or in the results.

MrRon, that is a good price. Only difference I see is in the square head and ribbing. Two features I really like.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice, bu I believe that you still have to use waterproof glue when applying to dentures.

Thanks for this, I use Q Tips, a.k. cotton swabs a lot, (just bought 1000 long wooden stem ones via Amazon) but they always leave fuzz behind.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

Dj, thanks for the review and idea. It may replace my yellow finger glue spreader.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting.


----------

